
Show HN: A crowdsourced list of “buy it for life” products and brands - hubraumhugo
https://www.buyforlifeproducts.com/
======
husarcik
There is some issue with voting. I tried to vote for Arc'teryx but as I vote /
unvote it pushes the count down. If I refresh the page and then vote/unvote,
it'll continue to go more negative. I assume there must be an issue with the
unvoting code in regards to vote summation.

I really like the concept as I've had some great experiences with both
Arc'teryx and Darn Tough Socks.

~~~
hubraumhugo
Thanks for the bug report! Just fixed it :)

~~~
husarcik
For sure! Happy to help.

------
smt88
I love BIFL products, but this isn't something you can crowdsource. As soon as
it became mildly successful, you'd be in the same cat-and-mouse game as
Amazon.

Unfortunately there's no way to trust aggregated, anonymous online reviews. I
just go with Consumer Reports or Wirecutter these days.

